
Solar Installers Struggle as Panels Become Cheap Enough to Own - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/solar-installers-struggle-as-panels-become-cheap-enough-to-own-1492162203?mod=e2fb
======
mattbgates
Nothing wrong with them being cheap enough to own. I mean, I paid a company,
who hired workers to do the job of installing them. I gave people jobs. They
did their job. I paid the price they charged me upfront and bought them
outright. At the time, it seemed expensive and I felt like I had spent too
much money and probably wouldn't see a return as good as I thought.

Honestly doing more good for the planet using that big ball in the sky. I
think the only reasons against it is the effect it has against the electric
company. My electric bill was an average of between $85 - $150 with the high
being $300 during a summer where we ran the air conditioning unit through the
entire month.

So with that data, it averages out to about $100 - $120 a month.

The rate of return doesn't seem great at first and really, unless you plan to
live in your house for a while, it probably isn't worth it.

This was my electric bill for a 4 bedroom house, for the past few months, in
US dollars:

January $123.00

February $48.00

March $25.00

April $7.00

Definitely love seeing those numbers. During the warmer months, it is going
down, which is awesome. I've had them less than a year but hopefully get to
see those numbers roll over during the winter months.

